# Reporting undesirable posts



## Hick (Jan 15, 2006)

SPAM, threats of violence, hate/racial slurs, offensive material
Help us out, by reporting them. 
Locate this little icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 found near the lefthand border of each post. 
"click"...report...

Our desire is to keep the house clean and friendly.

THANK YOU


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2006)

I did report a post for sex site over a week ago.

What is considered offensive material? No sexual conversation (non-MJ  ), No violent hateful remarks. Is improper language ok if kept light?


----------

